# Oldest age?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What is the oldest age your dog ever lived? What did he/she eat most of his life?

My grandparents had a min poodle that got to live 20 years. The best part, this dog probably never saw a vet in his life, ate nothing but table scraps and roamed the streets every day and would come home when he was done and ready.









Ironically, he was even attacked by a German Shepherd once and survived it. He was rushed to the ER (probably the only time he stepped into a vet's office) and had to have extensive surgery, but he lived to tell.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My friend has a dog that's 17 years old right now, and growing strong. She lives outside most of the time, eats whatever she can catch + steaks, been to the vet a few times, wanders wherever. Been hit by a truck, survived. She's an amazing dog







she's part German Shepherd! She's also blind in 1 eye and developing cataracts in the other.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Our German Shepherd/Elkhound mix lived to 16...she was my mom's dog really, around before even I was! She was with my mom through a very difficult time in life







Her litter was dumped in a park and my mom raised her from only a few days old. My mom's heart dog, for sure!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My dog Rocky
Lab, Rottie, Shepherd and Dobbie mix lived to be 17
he ate everything and anything 
he was awesome got him when I was 12 he was my boy!!
Miss him every day


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

One of my facebook friend's dogs just died at 17 years 3 months. 

Of my own dogs, only one has died and he had cancer. He wasn't healthy when I got him and I have no idea how old he was.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Our Akita lived to be 13 years old--which I think is pretty ancient for an Akita.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

One of my co-workers had a GSD that was killed in an accident when she was 18 years old.

My two oldest dogs were both 16. Andy, Cocker, was an outdoor dog (his choice), Abbey, OES, was a house dog. Both ate kibble, canned, and table scraps. When Andy was 8 he almost died and ate canned KD the last 8 years of his life.

My oldest GSD was Honey. She died at 13 years 9 months old. She was a house dog, ate kibble, canned and table scraps.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL, this really kind of challenges the high quality food wisdom, doesn't it?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Trooper - my first rescued dog from the DC pound, made it to 14 1/2. 

My friend Sharon had a corgie mix who passed away soon after his 23 birthday. Most folks don't believe her, but she can prove it with Augie Doggie's vet records.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My first dog, William, a Spaniel/Retriever mix? Adopted from a shelter at one year of age. Lived to 15 years. He was spry, active and puppy-ish until the very few last months of his life. Ate Nutro Low-Calorie food all his life (I thought this was good stuff!)

Here he is playing "Catch Me if You Can" with a friend's horse at 14 1/2 - 15 years old.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The sable shepherd we had when I was a little girl, he lived to be 13. Probably would have lived to be older except the summer before my folks put him down, he wandered off from where we were staying down the cape. Animal Control (or PD, I forget, I was 8) found him walking up the middle of the road that would go home, dragging his run behind him. Heatstroke, messed up his mind and not long after that, he knocked up the neighbors samoyed.

Prince - he was at least 8 y/o here


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau is still going strong and keeping up with my beast at the age of 12, she will be 13 years old March 8th.

She is fed raw, had participated in agility until the age of 7ish (just for fun, no titles) and loved to hike.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Oldest I have seen pet sitting is a 17 yr old standard Schauzer and a 17 yr old Maltese. My neighbor claims his GSD lived to be 17.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Yoda, who we thought was 14 when he died. Grand old man.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kramer was a little over 16. GSD-Chow mix. He ate (scarily I remember this) Purina 1 then Hill's Science Diet - those for about half his life, had allergy problems and went on IVD Fish and Potato, then second half Nutro, Chicken Soup, Timberwolf and then after TWO ticked everyone off a rotation of similar foods.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama (rottie x mutt) lived to be 14 plus a few months. She started out eating Purina puppy chow, then ate Nutro for a while and then, when she was about 8, started eating the high quality foods. She also ate homemade for quite a while. I always said she'd live to be 14 and she did. At the time that seemed old to me but now I wish I'd said she'd live to be 15.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

We had a Shih Tzu named Pugsley who lived to be 14. He ate mainly store brand food and then some Iams. He probably would have fought to go on longer, but he was blind, had dimensia, and heart failure. We decided that since he was not enjoying life anymore, and was not an image of himself that it was time to put him down. After we took him on an RV trip which used to be his most favorite thing ever and he didn't seem to realize that he was in the RV or be happy we knew it was time.


----------

